# Menopur injection -morning, afternoon or evening???



## Artichoke (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello 
I will be on a short protocol using menopur and later also cetrotide. My clinic has left it up to me to decide and I'm easy, can do it either morning or evening but I would like to do it at the best time (if such a time exists!) for ivf. So please share your wisdom ladies! What time do you do your Menopur injection? Did your clinic advice you? If so, what where their reasons?

Artichoke xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

My clinic never advised however I did all my injections together in the morning and it never did any harm I got a good crop every cycle x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

early evening. that way if your clinic want to change anything, they can change it the same day (as you won't have taken that day's injection when you speak to them). Plus you won't rush it..


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I did mine in the morning as that's when my drugs teach was and I was told to do it at the same time each day.


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Did mine 10pm every night. Don't think It matters what time as long as you stick to the same time ! Good luck x


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I did mine at 8pm every evening. Meant the times when I'd had scans in the morning I could adjust the does in the evening. My clinic said to do so in the evening at same time. The trigger shot I was given an exact time.


----------



## Artichoke (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies!   I draw the conclusion that it doesn't matter. So I'll probably do it in the evening so I can sleep a little longer in the morning  

Artichoke xxx


----------



## anneliese (Jul 21, 2014)

Eeeeee my clinic told me I MUST do them on a morning cheeky beggars as I wanted to do them on an evening so if there were side effects I would sleep through them as this being my first round of IVF im pretty clueless lol xxxx


----------



## Artichoke (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi *anneliese* this is my first ivf too! Your post made me think oh no I should have done it in the morning!  Too late for that but just goes to show how nervous I'm feeling about it all. Not about injecting but about getting a good number of follicles and then eggs and then embryos and so on. Gaaah must take a chill pill or 10.  Have you started injecting?
Good luck! 

Artichoke xx


----------



## anneliese (Jul 21, 2014)

Awhhh don't stress it must be my clinic is different or my meds need to be done differently I no how you feel it's a big stress this IVF first your worried about appointments and paper work then your blood results then scared of the effects of the meds then you have the stress of worry about egg quality/quantity then how many eggs they get then if the fertilise this is without the dreaded 2ww lol I've come to the conclusion now that what will be will be you read so many positive stories on here about people that it has to give us hope 😊
I've just started af today so my first injection is in the morning..!! I'm on 300 menapur xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

On my first cycle my teaching session was in the morning and the clinic did the first one with me. (short protocol and funded at a hospital so then went to collect the prescription from the hospital pharmacy) Because of that I kept to the morning.  On the days I had a scan I went home after the scan to inject before going in to work.  Not sure if I should have but it didn't do any harm as I had a bfp. 

Second cycle was under a different clinic and long protocol so got given the teaching session in advance of starting and drugs delivered to the house.  Decided I was used to mornings so carried on with that.  Clinic expected me to do evenings as most people seemed to but did not really mind either way.  Also as my first was just turned three, it was easier to do it first thing in the morning before she got up rather than in the evening when there seems to be lots to do ( as she is looked after by family by the time we finish work and have a chat/cup of tea we are late getting in of an evening).  Not sure which I will do on the next cycle.  Will check when I phone clinic tomorrow if they have a preference, if not will stick to mornings as that is what I am used to.  Gets it out of the way and I am lucky not to get any side effects.


----------

